
Break Up the Liberal City - mrzool
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/25/opinion/sunday/break-up-the-liberal-city.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region
======
bediger4000
This is just rubbish. Ross Douthat is just dogmatic. He's peeved that a
majority of people in urban areas don't hold The Right Ideas (i.e. his ideas)
so he wants some help imposing The Right Ideas on everyone, even those who
live in an area where the majority hold the Wrong Idea.

